# WoodTek Water cooled sharpener...



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

I am considering purchasing a used WoodTek sharpener. Has anybody used one of these? I've read good things about it, but would like first hand experience.

I'll be using it for keeping basic shop tools sharp, and maybe sharpen knives.

TIA.


----------



## Grandpa Sawdust (Sep 2, 2007)

*Water Cooled Sharpeners*

Hack,

I have both a Delta and a Maketa water cooled sharpener. Both are on the shelf collecting dust.

After using them several times I determined that I could use good quality bench stones faster then I could put water in the Delta or Maketa prior to use and drain the water and clean up after use. Their stones must never sit in the water as they are soft to start with and sitting in water makes the submirged side even softer.

These soft stones also develop groves with moderate pressure. If you sharped a 1/2" chisle it's easy to develop a 1/2" grove----same is true with sharpening a turning gouge. The use of various jigs or fixtures help but do not eliminate the weakness of very soft stones.

I'd love to find someway to get rid of mine as they were not the "Silver Bullet" I had expected. Spend $100 and buy 8" course, 8" medium and 8" extra fine high quality bench stones and then invest a few hours mastering their use.


Best Regards,

_*Woodchips*_


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I bought a cheap ($20) bench grinder with 6" 60 and 120 grit. This works very well. Honing is done by the 'scary' sharp method using motor finishing wet and dry.

Had I the money and could justify, I would buy a Tormek.
johnep


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll pass on the wet stone and go for some good stones and manual sharpening...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hack said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think I'll pass on the wet stone and go for some good stones and manual sharpening...


Wow, I just witnessed a dude get some good advice and take it for a change :thumbsup:.For what it's worth, you are alright Jeff :laughing:.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Johnep,

Skip the tormek. I've got one and it ain't all that.


----------

